# Emperor 400 for 75G



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

Getting a new 75G. I also got 2 Emperor 400's. Would this filtering suffice?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

My thinking says way plenty for the fish listed. I have two 75's, each has a single 400. They both run fine for about two weeks before any water questions come round. It all depends on stocking and feeding habits.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds good to me. Just did some research to. Just like the name it filters 400 gph and rated up to a 90 gallon aquarium. So your even going above but I never trust the recommendations and I always over filter! :thumb:


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

This is a noisier filter than the Penguin 150's on my 29G.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

For a 75, I'd drop $ on a good canister again. (I have a 305 on my 75, but with cichlids I'd go with a 405).

I love the low maintenance and no (relative) noise.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*This is a noisier filter than the Penguin 150's on my 29G.*
Going from 150gph to 400gph is bound to be a bit louder.
Try raising your tanks water level, see if that helps.

Just a side note: Canisters are quite fine filters, but not everyone wants, or can afford them.
When you get into the larger AquaClear or Emperor filter tier, they are just as quality a filtering device as most canisters.
HOB owners put up with a bit of extra noise for the convenience of service and maximum filtration for dollar spent.
BTW, I have had plenty of HOB that ran quietly. You had to get right on them to hear nothing more than a slight hum.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I have both cans and HOB's and find both have their good and their bad. For noise it is often worthwhile to check the cleaning around the impeller. Doesn't seem like it would be a noise maker but if there is grunge in the pocket where the impeller end fits, it can make it sit crooked and make noise. Extra grime on one side of the blades can throw things out of balance also. One of the downsides of my Emperor is that I have to move a water filled container off the back to really clean inside. I make far more mess cleaning it than other filters.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Why do you need to clean the inside of the filter anyway? Just rinse the pads and call it a day.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

LSBoost said:


> Why do you need to clean the inside of the filter anyway? Just rinse the pads and call it a day.


After a bit of time, a goodly amount of mulm, slimy brown gunk, accumulates throughout the inside of the filters. 
Depending on lighting, you could have algae growth on the exposed spillways, along with more mulm.
This happens to all filters.
Some can ignore the build up, but it bothers others.
Those that can`t stand the thought of that gunk being part of their system, pull the filter off for scrubbing.
Since I am one of those who it bothers, I pulled mine 2-3 times a year for a complete cleaning.
Just cleaning out the intake tubes brought a bunch-o-gunk into the sink.


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

I found that if you don't clean this build up, specially within the water intake tubes, the water flow decreases. At least for the 150's it decreases the flow that it doesn't have enough to spin the wheel. It becomes inneficient.


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

I got my second 400 today. Man, it sure is noisy. Noisier than the first one. Wow! Is this normal? The first one I had is not this noisy. I tried monkeying around the intake but did not improve. ON and OFF - that didn't work. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## watercrawl (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't have a 400, but I do have a 280 which should be identical except for the two sides....right?

Anyway, other than the water dropping, I can't hear it unless I'm 2" from it.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

My 280 is pretty darned quiet. The airstone is noiser than it is.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

If you totally ignore cleaning the can on a HOB, at some point the impeller may stop. Whether it is grunge algae or dirt, almost everything underwater builds up something that will stop things up. If you don't clean the space where the impeller sets and the filter is noisy, it may be the impeller is struggling to spin due to all the grime on the impeller blades. If you wipe some of the blades clean and leave the other side, the impeller may be out of balance. They spin fast enough that a small imbalance can make noise.

For noise reduction, it may pay to look at the lids for vibration. A small soft pad between and hard parts and the tank may help cut the vibrations.


----------



## bane1202 (Nov 15, 2010)

i have a 400.. the only sound it generates is a very very small hum and a bit of water splash when the water level drops a bit


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

Two Emp 400 is perfect for a 75G tank. I like to run 10X the water flow volume per volume of the tank. The emp' are great at moving water and agitating the surface to increase oxygen.

Purchase a box of institutional size Scotch-brite pads from Sams club for filter media and this filter is very affordable to maintain.


----------



## Boytjie (Nov 9, 2010)

I've got an Emperor 400, and on the rare occasion that it starts making noise, all I usually need to do is unplug it, let it sit for a minute, and then plug it back in. I guess whatever was rattling inside settles in, and it typically fixes the problem.


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah, that's how I fixed my first one. I tried several times on this one but just would not go away. I called the online vendor I bought it from and said to check the impeller. So that's what I'll do next.


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

pretty-nifty, was the filter ever started without priming with water?

If that's the case the impeller may have been damaged and is causing the noise.


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

I have 2 400 in my 60, I took both filters and took them apart, cleaned all tubes and all the gunk that was build up on the impeller. I found both filters where pumping out alot more water and where less noisy. On one of the filters there was a small rock that was hiting the impeller causing it to make noise. I have had these for about 5 years now,just take them off and clean them up real good.


----------



## GSXRKID74 (Jun 27, 2009)

I run 2 emperor 400s along with 2 fluval 405s on my well stocked 125g. In regards to the emps I have a love hate relationship with them. The new emperors have a noise issue and it seems to be hit n miss with everybody! Google it. They have an impeller noise problem. It also comes and goes. My experence is when the tank is full to the point where the water level goes beyond the bottom of the slide they tend to grind somewhat. When the water is just below that point, they run quieter. It sounds like an impeller problem but its not. IMO its a housing design flaw. A pressure related problem. If you call Marieland direct they will send you new impellers but it does not fix the issue! You can clean it all day or mess with things but to no avale. They will be hit and miss noisy!

On the bright side,

They are a really good filter. The bio wheels work great and they have a lot of room for mech filtration and its easy breesy access makes it nice. Every now and then they get a full scrub down, but its rarly needed.

Like I sayed. The Marieland Emp 400 has a problem. They just seem to ignore it? Maireland needs to have there R&D dept address this and fix it. The old school emps from what I've read didn't have this noise probelm and had adjustable flow rates. Thats how you can tell the new model from the old one....

Anyways,

If they would fix this issue I would give this HOB filter a 5 star rating!!! Unfortunatley, I don't think its gonna happen. I'm buying an FX5 to replace the two emps asap.

Bottom line. Save a little extra cash and get a Fluval 405 or a Rena XP2 and avoid the emps. Or try your luck with the emps. Maybe you'll get lucky? Either way, down the road it wouldn't hurt to add a canister too...

Good Luck...... :thumb:


----------



## pretty-nifty (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks.

FX5 = Emperor 500 x 10

I know it's good from what i've read but is it 10 times better?


----------



## victorylane25 (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok i had 3 Emperor 400's on my 180 gallon and it worked Good !!! but it was a little noisy and my fiance complained a little about it ,, sooo i got a Fx5 and i kept 1 emperor to filter the 180 now ..... But YES 2 emperor are perfect for your 75g no matter what anyone else says . lol


----------

